# Making my own wax :)



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

So I'm looking to start source the relevant bits...

Is there any waxes that can't be used.

I know that beeswax is one you can?

Also oils, is there specific types of oils or will any raw oil do? 


Thanks,

Dave


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Can anyone tell me which things I need to stay away from to avoid any dangerous issues while mixing?

I'm looking at natural oils and waxes only for now, and a natural emulsifier. 

Anything I need to be careful of?


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

dave89 said:


> and a natural emulsifier.


So you are going to make a liquid (water based) wax?

Just check the homebrew topics, there is a load of info in them.


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Ok so this is my first recipie, but I think I over complicated it.(100% is of total product btw)

35% Carnuba wax
10% Bees wax
15% of my secret ingredient
5% coconut Oil
10% Orange Wax

15% turpentine oil
10% linseed oil


Am I over complicating it too much???


Thanks


Dave


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Frans D said:


> So you are going to make a liquid (water based) wax?
> 
> Just check the homebrew topics, there is a load of info in them.


Done 3 hours of reading them and taking notes lol.

Yes I plan on possibly making a water based/liquid based one at a later stage


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

I have brewed around 50 recipies, few are okay, most aren't.
You will get difficulties with things like to sticky, to greasy and so on.
Most of it you will find out through trial and error.
If you don't try a recipe you will never know if it will be okay or just a faillure.

The only tip I can give you is to not overcomplicate it, especially at the start.
If you have between your ingredients a oil or a wax with a negative effect on the endresult and you have used to many different waxes and oils in your recipe, it will be very difficult to find out which ingredient is causing the problems.

Carnauba will be your main ingredient, it is hard like concrete so you need another wax (usually bees) to soften it, so it willl be usable. Further more you'll need a carrier (solvent) and a lubricant (oil). 

I use between 60 and 75% on carriers in my recipies, if you use to less the wax will be difficult to apply and will haze to quick.

I still haven't got the perfect brew I am looking for, but that are the things I can give you to play around with.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I used Doms recepie to make mine. About the first few posts in the rubbish boy Homebrew thread


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

So what would be classed as a solvent?

I'm going along the natural route...


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Turpentine seems to be very hazardous, can anyone recommend a safer alternative that is natural? 

Or do I add it in at room temp?


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Not realy, I am testing with several solvents and they are all hazardous.
Even the Dodojuice Homebrew kit has a hazardous warning.

And ofcourse you will put it in at room temp.
I did some tests with heating the solvent seperately, but I couldnt see any difference between putting all in one pot.

I am brewing (on the attic) on an electic stove and have a fire extinguisher nearby, just in case.

You'll have to brew "au bain marie" and if you take a pan a lot larger as the pot you put your waxes in it will be surrounded by water, making it even more safe.
So it shouldn't be real dangerous, if you take the right precautions.


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hmm I had not thought thought about size of bowl to pan! Brilliant idea!!

Are you adding it in out doors? Wiki says the fumes are pretty bad? 

Think I have a good basic ish recipie to start with now , just gota order the rest of ingredients and get going


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Frans D said:


> I am brewing *(on the attic)*


Also, inside.


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

So as long aS its under 30c it should be good?


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Just store it as your other flammable liquids, when your done with it; in a cool locked place, out of childrens reach.


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Sweet , strugling to find orange peel wax in the UK


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

I wouldn't worry to much about that, as it isn't a key ingredient.


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes but i can't use 100% carnuba for ye wax content and orange was the one I had chosen, may swap it out for soya


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Ok yup ill swap it for soya lol


----------

